# When did your little one stop having bradys and desats?



## WantsALittle1

My girlie was born at 31+3 and is now 35+4, going on 5 weeks in the NICU. She was on CPAP for 1 day, cannula for 3, and has been off all breathing support ever since.

She still has one 'serious' brady a day, usually at night, and will have several self-recovering desats/bradys when I breastfeed her. Our NICU doesn't count the feeding bradys in her daily brady/desat count. I'm just wondering when other folks' preemies stopped having Bs and Ds altogether? 

As far as I understand, *most* babies outgrow Bs and Ds somewhere between 36-37 weeks, but I just wanted to see if there was hope that she would outgrow them sooner so we can get her home :)


----------



## Kat541

My baby was full-term, but suffered meconium aspiration. He's 11 days old and still on a cannula. He desats when he sleeps deeply, and now they are wondering if he's working too hard to feed as well, and may up the oxygen. 
I know the situation is different, but maybe it just depends on the kid and their personal strength.


----------



## hope0678

Oh good to know. I have a preemie he is 30wks4days today. He still do thqt i guess he still to little.


----------



## Kat541

They just explained to me yesterday some babies don't quite catch on to the suck-swallow reflex as fast as some. So even at term, my boy is struggling with that.


----------



## Springflower

Indya was still doing it at 41 weeks. It was really strange though, one day they just stopped! 

I didn't believe the drs when they said she'd grow out it, but she did. Eventually!


----------



## toothfairyx

Mine were around 34 and 36 weeks, Jonny was slower but he was plagued with more chest issues. I recall having first hated the monitors getting stressed when they started turning them off!


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Mine did it until 36 weeks. They do eventually outgrow them x


----------



## WantsALittle1

OP here. My daughter has been discharged from the NICU since this thread... Her last official brady/desat (not related to food or positional change) was at 35+4, and she was discharged by 36+2. Just wanted to update!


----------

